# ISO Brussel Sprout recipe



## Luvs2Cook (Nov 24, 2008)

Anyone have a quick recipe to saute brussel sprouts?  
thanks!


----------



## larry_stewart (Nov 24, 2008)

Years ago I was helping out a friend for a holiday party, and we sauteed brussel sprouts with butter.  When they were done, we added salt, pepper and honey, then some toated pine nuts.  Simple, but very good.


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Nov 24, 2008)

I will try that, it can't get any easier than that. Although I do not have any pine nuts on hand, can I sub anything it is place?


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Nov 24, 2008)

P.S. About how long do you saute them?


----------



## cara (Nov 24, 2008)

cook the sprouts until ready (ca. 20min), heat some garlic and herb butter in a pan, add the sprouts and saute, season with salt and nutmeg ;o)


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Nov 24, 2008)

Do I boil the sprouts? how long?


----------



## larry_stewart (Nov 24, 2008)

thats a good question 
Last time i made it was 20 years ago, i just remember it was good.  
I dont remember the exact measurements or instructions.
Knowing me, id probably add a few extra brussel sprouts and taste them to see when i thought they were done.
Also, may want to try and use brussel sprouts of similar sizes so they cook uniformly 

I guess u can probably even steam or boil them first to cook them, then just melt the butter , honey s & p afterwards, althought wouldnt have the same sauteed affect.

As far as a substitution to pine nuts, maybe chopped walnuts or sunflower seeds could do.

Sorry if im complicating all this, its just been awhile


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 24, 2008)

Parboil your fresh sprouts until "just" tender.  Timing will depend on the size & age of your sprouts.  A sharp knife should just pierce one with a little resistance in the center.  Start knife testing after 3 minutes.

Drain & toss/saute in an obscene (lol!!) amount of butter for a couple of minutes, being careful not to allow the butter to burn; season with salt & pepper & serve.  Delicious!!

I also do this with frozen baby sprouts, which can be even better than older fresh ones, by just blanching them for a minute in boiling water & then continuing with the butter-braising.

This is how I do them to accompany our traditional Xmas roast goose every year.


----------



## mcnerd (Nov 24, 2008)

I like roasting mine.

                         Roasted Brussels Sprouts 

1              pound  Brussels sprouts -- peeled, trimmed, halved 
  2             cloves  garlic -- minced 
  1         tablespoon  olive oil 
     1/2      teaspoon  red pepper flakes 
                        salt and pepper -- to taste 

Preheat oven to 325° F. Place Brussels sprouts and garlic in a bowl, and add olive oil slowly, tossing so that sprouts are lightly coated. 

Arrange Brussels sprouts in a single layer on a baking sheet and sprinkle with red pepper flakes, salt and pepper. 

Roast for 10 minutes.  Remove and cover with foil; return pan to oven and roast 10-15 minutes more.


----------



## snack_pack85 (Nov 24, 2008)

I throw mine, shredded into pasta. Here's what I do:

Cook a few slices of center cut bacon till done, crumble, set aside, drain all the bacon fat but about a tablespoons or so..
Shred each brussel sprout (raw) toss into pan with the left over bacon drippings. when they are *just *wilted (they should still be bright) add cooked spaghetti heavy whipping cream to coat and tons of parmesan cheese, stir in the bacon. Salt and pepper. It's easy peasy. enjoy.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 24, 2008)

Looks like we're all on the same page - more or less.

I like to cut in half, steam until just tender and then toss into a skillet with butter and a smidge of bacon grease and saute for 2-4 minutes - then top with crumbled bacon.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Nov 24, 2008)

Luvs2Cook said:


> I will try that, it can't get any easier than that. Although I do not have any pine nuts on hand, can I sub anything it is place?


 
 You can use almonds, walnuts or Pecans toast them first add last after cooking. Another good way is to blanch them cut in half salt and pepper them then make some brown butter and toss them together.


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 24, 2008)

I like to roast mine too.  First, reduce some balsamic vinegar until thick.

Cut Brussels sprouts in half, toss with olive oil and kosher salt.  Lay out in a single layer and drizzle with vinegar.  Roast at about 375 for 15 minutes or so and see if they need turning.  They will turn brown on the side down on the pan.  Once browned on that side turn and brown on the other.


----------



## sattie (Nov 24, 2008)

I have not had brussle sprouts in a long time.  One of the few veggies I like, DH hates.  I usually steam mine and toss with butter and cumin.  Very tasty!!!  Thanks for all the great ideas!


----------



## pdswife (Nov 24, 2008)

love them roasted but our favorite by far is a creamy baked recipe.

I'd be glad to share if anyone is interested,


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 24, 2008)

pdswife said:


> love them roasted but our favorite by far is a creamy baked recipe.
> 
> I'd be glad to share if anyone is interested,









  me, me...interested!


----------



## pdswife (Nov 24, 2008)

check your pm box KE!


----------



## Robo410 (Nov 24, 2008)

mcnerd said:


> I like roasting mine.
> 
> Roasted Brussels Sprouts
> 
> ...




very similar: add chopped pancetta (Italian bacon) and a hotter oven 375 ... shake every 5 min...last 5 min sprinkle with balsamic .  A sprinkle of thyme is optional. 

ROasted sprouts, no matter how you do them, are great.  ROasting brings out the sweetness and caramelizes them.  so good!


----------



## sattie (Nov 25, 2008)

Next time I try b-sprouts.... I'm roasting them suckers!!!


----------



## Michelemarie (Nov 25, 2008)

pdswife said:


> love them roasted but our favorite by far is a creamy baked recipe.
> 
> I'd be glad to share if anyone is interested,


 
I would love the recipe too, if you don't mind!


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Nov 25, 2008)

I got 2 stalks I got to cut down like tomorrow....

Ive never tried to roast them but it soudns rocking.

usually i parboil them in seasoned water and then satuee then in some butter and finish seasoning them.

brussel sprouts got a bad rep becuase they look like cabbage patch kids


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Nov 25, 2008)

I steamed them, drained the water, added butter, salt, pepper, garlic and fresh nutmeg. They came out very good. Thanks for all the suggestions!


----------



## Constance (Nov 25, 2008)

pdswife said:


> check your pm box KE!



Me too, Pretty Please? I love Brussels sprouts.

I parboil fresh or frozen sprouts until barely tender and drain. Chop bacon, however much you want, and sweat in a skillet until almost crisp. Add diced garlic and sprouts and saute. I don't care for pine nuts, so I add slivered almonds.


----------



## pdswife (Nov 25, 2008)

Connie, it's in your pm box!


----------



## JillBurgh (Nov 25, 2008)

Today I listened to an NPR story about pan searing green beans: Dramatically Seared Green Beans

And I decided I would do my brussel sprouts the same way. 
My original plan:

Halve sprouts
Heat peanut oil & butter on stovetop
"Dramatically" sear
Add salt toward end
Toss with garlic and chili flakes
But after reading thread it sounds like I'll get what I'm looking for (caramelization) through the roasting technique everyone is raving about.

The lady on the radio explained that if I salt at the beginning it wil steam the veg during cooking, which is bad for caramelizing. So should I salt AFTER roasting, DURING roasting, or do it at the beginning like most people say here?


----------



## *amy* (Nov 25, 2008)

Luvs2Cook said:


> Anyone have a quick recipe to saute brussel sprouts?
> thanks!


 
Guess I'm late to the brussels sprouts party  Luv em, can't get enough. Glad they turned out well - steaming. I have not sauteed, but my initial thought would have been saute in chicken broth. 

There was a thread on brussels sprouts with so many yummy ideas. Try a search here. I have prepared them as many members here described - roasting being one fave prep. Also have Julia Childs' recipe for creamed sprouts, & Stephen Cooks BS' hash - shredded sprouts & Martha Stewart has another excellent recipe.

This year, I want to try roasted brussels sprouts with chestnuts & a honey-mustard dressing. Luv those little cabbages. Still, my fave is steamed, roasted, or whatever preferred cooking method, & toss them in with buttered broad egg noodles, as a main dish.


----------



## Michelemarie (Feb 5, 2009)

pdswife said:


> love them roasted but our favorite by far is a creamy baked recipe.
> 
> I'd be glad to share if anyone is interested,


 
OMG! I made your recipe last night and it was fabulous! Definately a keeper!!! Thanks for such a great recipe!


----------



## padams2359 (Feb 5, 2009)

I use to steam mine all the time.  I would add a little Zatarain’s Crab Boil and garlic.  They tasted really good.  About six months ago I tried roasting them, they were awesome.  I usually fix roasted Brussels Sprouts when I bake chicken.  Put the chicken in a baking pan on the rack.  Convection Roast on 400 for 45 minutes.  Sea Salt and Fresh Ground Black Pepper the sprout halves and add a little olive oil and mix.  Then I put them in the bottom of the pan with the chicken drippings, and cook for 15 minutes.  They are outstanding.  I stir them around before removing them from the pan.  This is probable not the healthiest way, but I have changed so many things that I cook, that this is my indulgence.


----------



## Loprraine (Feb 5, 2009)

> I'd be glad to share if anyone is interested


 
I'd love the recipe also, especially since I have some in the fridge just waiting to be cooked.


----------



## mcnerd (Feb 5, 2009)

Here's my recipe for roasted Brussels Sprouts, which totally replaced my usual procedure of steaming them:

                        Brussels Sprouts (Roasted) 

Serving Size  : 3     

  1              pound  Brussels sprouts -- peeled, trimmed, halved 
  2             cloves  garlic -- minced 
  1         tablespoon  olive oil 
     1/2      teaspoon  red pepper flakes 
                        salt and pepper -- to taste 

Preheat oven to 325° F. Place Brussels sprouts and garlic in a bowl, and add olive oil slowly, tossing so that sprouts are lightly coated. 

Arrange Brussels sprouts in a single layer on a baking sheet and sprinkle with red pepper flakes, salt and pepper. 

Roast for 10 minutes.  Remove and cover with foil; return pan to oven and roast 10-15 minutes more.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 5, 2009)

Brussel sprouts are one of my favourite winter vegs, and there are several things I like to do with them, and here are  a few example.

The preparation is always the same, wash, clean and steam them until just tender, not mushy (colour still bright green, not grey or brown)

1. then spread them in a baking dish, pour bechamel over, then dot with cheeses (I like fontina, casera, emmental, provola, gorgonzola, gouda, edam etc. anything that melts will with heat).  Bake until the cheeses are melted.  YOu may add some breadcrumbs/parmigiano mixture on top to make a crispy golden topping.

2. Saute chopped smoked bacon with just enough olive oil, when they are becoming crisp add chopped walnuts or almond, get them to golden... add the brussel sprouts, add a swirl of real maple syrup and blend in the flavour.

3. Wrap each brussel sprouts with your regular meatball/meatloaf mixture , form balls and bake in a tomato based sauce (seasoned/prepared to your liking), cover and bake in the oven at 180°C(350°F) for about 30 minutes.


----------



## Saraaaaa (Feb 5, 2009)

mcnerd said:


> Here's my recipe for roasted Brussels Sprouts, which totally replaced my usual procedure of steaming them:
> 
> Brussels Sprouts (Roasted)
> 
> ...


 
I love roasted Brussel sprouts! Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## les (Feb 18, 2009)

Here's another twist on the brussels: my family made it for us at Christmas, now I always cook them this way.

Stir fry Brussels with Bacon & Almonds

*Serves 4*
*Prep Time*  20 mins   
*Cooking Time* 5 mins
*Ingredients*


2 lbs/1kg Fresh Brussels sprouts
3 Tbsp Olive oil for stir frying
5 Rashers finely chopped streaky bacon or 200g Pancetta finely chopped
2-4 Tbsp soy sauce
2oz/50g Toasted almond slivers
 *Method*


Fry the bacon/pancetta until nicely browned, put to one side
Toast the almonds on each side for a few minutes until golden brown, put to one side
Prepare the sprouts and thinly slice
Heat 2-3 Tbsp olive oil in a large frying pan or wok
Stir fry until slightly softened
Add 2 tbsp soy sauce and continue to stir fry for a few minutes until cooked, but still slightly crisp
Stir in the chopped bacon/pancetta
Season with black pepper
Pour into a serving dish and sprinkle the almonds on top
 *Cooks tips*


You can blitz the sprouts in a blender, but the hand sliced method looks better
Add another tbsp of oil if required
The sprouts can be prepared a day before you need to cook, just put them in a freezer bag and keep in the fridge
Dry fry the bacon/pancetta in a non stick pan, there’s enough fat in the meat to cook


----------



## FincaPerlitas (Feb 18, 2009)

I ran across this recipe on Chef John Mitzewich's video food blog a couple of days ago and haven't tried it yet, but it looks great and is VERY fast to prepare: Food Wishes Video Recipes - Free Video Recipe Blog


----------

